# Tomy turbo chassis



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I know there are two different traction magnate sizes. Is there anything else different? My group had it's final race of the season where we run Tomy lighted Jaguars on turbo chassis. I let the 5 and 6 year old racers use the wide magnate cars to make it a little easier for them. The cars had much better acceleration and top speed. Downside was the lights were very dim when not at full power. Any ideas?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The TOMY lighted cars are regular incandesent bulbs that burn at a brightness proporional to the current draw. Basically the faster you drive the brighter they will be. If you use the Turbo SRT chassis the current draw will be higher all the time due to those super strong traction magnets and the bulbs will burn brighter at slower speeds.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

These are not SRTs, just the old basic Tomy turbo. The wide magnate models extend to the edge of the chassis with a little notch cut away for tire clearance. The chassis are not lighted. We use the import Jaguars. They have 3 bulbs and a circuit board which limits the current it can draw. Even with the rear end lifted the narrow magnate lights are much brighter. Do the wide ones have a different arm? Gotta get me an ohm meter.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

If it's the car I'm thinking about, I have some of those. It's a Euro-release, right? It has a little circut board and both head and tail lights. I posted a query asking if anyone knew where I could get a replacement board because the lights no longer work. Unfortunately, no one could help. 


Cheers..


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Yupper boss9, they are the Euro cars. Where are you located? I get my cars from Barry Midland at www.slotcarsdirect.com . If you just want a board I can do that. Just got 14 Jaguars and 4 Porsches a couple months ago. At the races I have I supply everything so I always have spare parts. If anyone is into Micro Scalextric check out the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle skateboard cars he has.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay, you're talking about the narrow bar magnet Turbos. Some of those have the green wire arms which are probably a different wind. The magnet material is different also if I recall correctly. I have the lighted bodies but none of the narrow bar chassis. I presume that the narrow bar magnet chassis draws more current and would check it with an ammeter. Could be the arm, drivetrain drag, or a combination of the two.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

AfxToo it's the wide magnate ones that are faster and dimmer lights. I will have to check the shelf queens to see if they are all that way. I know this sounds dumb but can you tell me what is a green wire arm?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The green wire arms use a different sized wire and are typically a lower resistance higher performance arm. The lower the resistance the more current the motor will draw and the more current the lights will get. Are the narrow magnets stronger or weaker than the narrow ones? They look like a different material.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there 22,

I could have sworn I posted on this thread yesterday?
Anyway, I just wanted to thank you again for any help you can offer.
If you have an extra board that would be great.



I believe you have my mail...
Thanks so much!



Cheers!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

boss9-did you get it?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

22tall said:


> boss9-did you get it?


Hey there 22,
I'm sorry for the delay in getting back, but my house was blanketed in a flu virus starting last weekend. Along with having to schedule several doctors visits for the children, the PC which fried a ram chip at he beginning of the week has been in the shop. This is the first time I'm back on line. 

Thank you so much 22tall, for the circuit board! It works flawlessly! My Cat can now see in the dark again.  

Of course, if I can be of any help in any way or if you are looking for a certain part, please don't forget this--because I won't. 

Thanks very much again! :wave: 

Cheers, Mate!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> my house was blanketed in a flu virus starting last weekend.



Damn, you too man? I got sick last weekend...and still have this damn cold...ARG!!!  

This is why all I've done is camp out here at Hobbytalk.....LOL.... :jest:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Interestingly, I was sick last weekend with stomach flu. I started throwing up Sunday night. The NC Del Sol owners club(my son belongs to the group) had a meeting/party here Sunday evening and they raced slot cars on my track for hours. I was too sick to even watch them. Most of them were guys in their 20's who had never seen HO slot cars. I still have a lingering head cold, too. 
I hope everyone stays well during the holiday season.

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Well, I'm quite late to this thread and have little of substance to offer, other than that the "3-light Euro Turbos" may be the most popular car in our racing group. We have worn out a set, and still race the ones we bought from Midland Hobbies two years ago, at every meeting of the BBQ/race group. There is just something _really cool_ about running 4 lanes wide in the dark with 3-light cars.

I have a Castrol Jag that I mounted on an SRT, then used bare metal foil to block off the underside of the tail and headlights so more light goes out the lenses (rather than the bottom of the plastic blocks). In our group, I can run it geared at 7/25, while the narrow magnets can run 7/22 (stock turbo), and it has the advantage on twisty turny courses...as you might imagine, but come up short on the longer straights.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

*what, ME retread old photos?*

Okay...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I only wish the lighted bodies weren't so chunky looking. The regular Tomy Castrol Jaguar looks like it has serious ground effects, especially when mounted on a G3 chassis. The lighted LeMans Castrol Jaguar looks like it's ready to take on Baja. But they are sure fun to drive with those lights.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

boss9-Glad you got it. I wasn't sure you would. Forgot to stick a note inside.

Get well sick guys.

AfxToo- They do look clunky at standard ride height. I was thinking about getting rid of the plastic plate the circuit board is on. That might give enough space to lower the body to the non-lighted height.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Yeah, they're huge and handle like great-looking barges. The whole body is swollen, and quite heavy in construction. If you get one lowered and dialed in, be sure to post step-by-steps for us... :thumbsup:


----------

